# My cat pooped on the kitchen floor



## BillyWillie (Jul 1, 2017)

He has never done this before. He has pooped outside the litter box, but never on the kitchen floor. He has been to the vet recently, so I don't think it's a medical issue. There is nothing new going on in the apartment. Any suggestions?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @BillyWillie and welcome 

Have you changed his diet at all? The poop he did on the floor - was it formed and firm, like sausages? Cats will avoid the litter box if their bowel is upset, i.e. if the stools are loose or if at the other extreme there is constipation. They avoid the litter box in such circumstances because they associate it with discomfort and also instinctively they do not want to contaminate it with diarrhoea.

How old is your cat? Has he been neutered?

Is he your only cat? And only pet?

Was he at the vet for a health issue recently?

Litter boxes - for one cat you need to provide a minimum of 2 litter boxes, so he has one to poo in and one to pee in. If he has been pooping outside the box for a while then it may be that he does not like having only one box. The second litter box is best to be an open box, as cats often feel safer pooping in an open box where they can see out all around before they leave it. If you are using a covered box please remove the door flap permanently.

A fine granule clumping cat litter is best, as it is closest to sand, which is what our cats' ancestors would have used for their toilet. Cats Best OKO Plus is good quality and liked by most cats. Scoop the poop as soon as it is deposited if possible. Scoop the pee twice a day.


----------



## BillyWillie (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks for responding so quickly. He is actually my roommate's cat, but I consider him my nephew. My friend and I have been roommates for over a year, and there's never been a problem with me and Billy. There are two cats in the household, and they are brother and sister, 9 years old. He has been neutered. He has chronic health issues. He is diabetic and gets insulin every day. He has liver disease and may have lymphoma, and takes medication for that. He has NEVER pooped on the kitchen floor before, so we can't figure this out.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Cats do sometimes develop altered litter box habits if they are unwell. I think one has to expect some changes in behaviour when this cat has the severe chronic health issues you mention. Poor guy  

It is a matter of being understanding and trying to manage such things as best one can with poorly cats. It is possible he might use a puppy training pad on the floor next to the litter box if he dislikes using the litter box for pooing in. Worth a try.

With his health issues it is even more important his litter boxes are right for him and are situated in easy to reach places where he feels safe to use them. e.g. he needs privacy and a quiet area. 

For two indoor cats there should be at least 3 litter boxes, but as one cat has severe chronic health issues, then I would provide 4 litter boxes. More boxes may be all that is needed. I have always had to add a couple of extra boxes for older or unwell cats.

What diet is he being fed btw?


----------

